# I had to share this sorry



## brown down (Jan 20, 2013)

they only thing i can say is :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

I will bet they aren't members of this site hahahahahaha

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=30d_1358649482


----------



## EricJS (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow.

I wish I could be lucky enough to accidentally walk upon this group: "Hey, anybody seen where I laid my chainsaw? It's been such a busy day, whacking all those trees, I've seemed to have misplaced it..."


----------



## BarbS (Jan 20, 2013)

oh my god. What on Earth would you say if you happened upon these people in the woods? I know I'd be speechless, at least for a few moments. I can't even think what I would say. I feel sorry for anyone from North Carolina seeing this vid!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2013)

I remember those gals when they were still with Charlie Manson.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a good spot to test explosives...


----------



## BarbS (Jan 20, 2013)

There were Men there, too! At least, I think they were men?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbS said:


> There were Men there, too! At least, I think they were men?



Could be... Pretty tough to tell one from another.


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 20, 2013)

So much wrong with this picture......


----------



## leviblue (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, that group. Yeah, they got away from this little hospital in the foothills where you get treated for mental issues. You should see them when they run out of TP in the woods.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow. Someone's been smoking some of the burning vegetation. What the heck is wrong with those people?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

I could only watch half. The ntrees are wishing they could talk so they could tell these trogs to make like a tree and leave. These people are sick sick sick. I do believe in Ying Yang and all that "balance" shite though for sure. That's why I ruthlessly cut down and rip trees apart limb from effing limb; to offer balance to the universe by offsetting the "work" of these imbeciles. I am going to send them some videos of me cutting down trees and ripping them apart with my lovely sawmill, with its 42 turbocharged horses. Also going to send them each some bumper stickers one saying . . . . 

[attachment=16724]


----------



## brown down (Jan 20, 2013)

i am just curious if they live in plastic homes and have brick furniture??

kinda like the animal rights activist that where fur coats and leather boots :lolol:

kevin i like how you think! wonder if they have a site we can send them of all of us throwing wood chips


----------



## BarbS (Jan 20, 2013)

That's It! I would have to ask them, "Do you have Brick Furniture?" Perfect!


----------



## EricJS (Jan 20, 2013)

brown down said:


> i am just curious if they live in plastic homes and have brick furniture??




That thought ran through my head, too. I'll bet they have no idea that wood comes from trees.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

brown down said:


> i am just curious if they live in plastic homes and have brick furniture??



Bricks can be made without using anything except labor but they cannot be made sturdy without heating them in a kiln and either fossil fuels must be used or one must burn . . . . wood! Also, what is not shown in the video is their line of SUVs parked at the edge of the forest, which they all drove to their homes and apratments full of wood products and made by burning fossil fuels. 

People like this are fun to pick on.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

I just finished watching it finally. There's a guy beating a drum at the end. Well, tapping on it. A wooden drum? 
:lolol:


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 20, 2013)

My friend sent this to me the other day, and sometimes it's hard to believe the idiocy of some of these people. Kind of hard to comprehend the ideas of the mentally insane


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 20, 2013)

The first one to speek in that vid sounds like golum in the hobbit movie. My perishes. Time for a little :archery1: practice in N C


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 14, 2013)

Scary thing is, these WHACKOs really live right here in our beloved country.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2013)

Made me cry also- did not appear to be a road anywhere near enough to harvest that tree. :cray::cray::cray: Kinda like the earth first group that was burning houses that were being build in Seattle.... I am sure they all live in caves or teepees- should be in a 8'x8' cell..........................


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out who needs to be medicated more, them? or me after watching that? :wacko1::dash2:


----------



## brown down (Feb 14, 2013)

every time i watch this i crack up like a school girl ahahahahaha. Mike we could get the Rigard team in there and put some sky lines up and tow them big boys out :rotflmao3: :csnut:

i wonder if they realize they are sitting and standing on the old growths babies hahaha baby killers 

the rock is alive???:wtf1: thank god i live up here :lolol:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeff - You need more shop time man... what the hell are you watching? So much to say about this but too much respect for  But I will speculate that after the TV cameras left so did they - all dry eyed -headed for McDonalds to kill the rest of their non-working by choice days.... OK - I have to stop now


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jeff - You need more shop time man... what the hell are you watching? So much to say about this but too much respect for  But I will speculate that after the TV cameras left so did they - all dry eyed -headed for McDonalds to kill the rest of their non-working by choice days.... OK - I have to stop now



Scott- I would add to that but before we both got finished I think I would need to ban the both of us...........


----------



## brown down (Feb 14, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jeff - You need more shop time man... what the hell are you watching? So much to say about this but too much respect for  But I will speculate that after the TV cameras left so did they - all dry eyed -headed for McDonalds to kill the rest of their non-working by choice days.... OK - I have to stop now



shop time is coming, i am actually tempted to fire up the saw tomorrow. i am getting my strength back and feeling great. I get a kick out of crazy people especially people like this! they are comedy at its finest! especially when they don't know they are crazy :rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2013)

brown down said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff - You need more shop time man... what the hell are you watching? So much to say about this but too much respect for  But I will speculate that after the TV cameras left so did they - all dry eyed -headed for McDonalds to kill the rest of their non-working by choice days.... OK - I have to stop now
> ...



Yes - the scary part of that is that they believe they are the sane ones and WE flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------

